# Two ANA Bases Under One-Month Taliban Siege In Baghlan



## BHarwana

“They (gov’t) should defeat Taliban if they can, otherwise, the security forces should remove their bases from our region,” says resident.





*Two big bases of Afghan National Army (ANA) in Baghlan-e-Markazi district have been under Taliban siege for nearly one month, but still no force has come to help the surrounded soldiers, a member of the Baghlan Provincial Council said on Sunday.*

Council members say the Taliban have besieged the bases for three weeks. ANA operations could not break the siege and the soldiers inside the bases are suffering difficult days and nights.

“Mangalha and Alavuddin military bases have been surrounded by Taliban for one month. Taliban have warned the people living in the villages near to the bases to evacuate the area. According to our contact with the ANA soldiers, they are in a very difficult situation,” said Mohammad Zarif Zarif, member of the council.

Villagers say the Taliban have closed all the roads and their houses have been destroyed in fights between Taliban and security forces.

“There has been three weeks of ongoing war in our village. All the houses have been destroyed, animals have died inside stables and people cannot work on the fields. Security forces cannot advance even one step,” said Arbab Shamsullah, tribal elder.

“Taliban have closed all the roads. They even do not let us to bring food inside the village, because they say that we take the food to the soldiers. People are facing numerous challenges,” said Haji Abdul Hamid, resident of Baghlan-e-Markazi district.

Residents of Baghlan province urged government to put an end to the current fighting.

“We urge the government to finish the war in our region. They should defeat Taliban if they can, otherwise, the security forces should remove their bases from our region. People have lost what they had,” said Taza Mir, resident of Mangal village of Baghlan-e-Markazi district.

TOLOnews tried to get Baghlan local government comment in this regard, but failed to do so.


http://www.tolonews.com/afghanistan/two-ana-bases-under-one-month-taliban-siege-baghlan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Sad state of affairs for common Afghans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

Days for this puppet afghan govt going to end.... Its matter of year only..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

If the yanks return will it make any difference to the country? I think not, they left because in their calculations ANA would keep fighting for however long they wanted and they would stay in the background quarterbacking the war. No solution has worked out there for its time to move out for the yanks. However once the yanks go somewhere they don't leave politely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sady

They are waiting for them to switch sides. This jumping off ship when going gets tough in Afghanistan is root cause of their problems. The reason why Taliban lost initially and the reason why ANA will fail eventually, no one seems to stick around a cause for long enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

قناص said:


> Sad state of affairs for common Afghans


now they will say that these ilitants came from Pakistan and aescaped back to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unleashed

Inko Pakistan pay allegations laganay say fursat miley toh kuch karay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NakedLunch

How many hundreds of billion of dollars has the West piss*d away in Afghanistan and what has been achieved? The Americans went into Vietnam to fight the NVA and realised they were fighting the Vietnamese people. The USA went into Afghanistan to fight the Taliban and realised that the Taliban were the Afghani people! LOL! Americans never bloody learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New World

just few weeks ago Ghani said that Taliban wont last a month if Pakistan closes door.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## !eon




----------



## TMA

They have not wasted. By they I mean the Zionist overlords. NATO has bases in Afghanistan. She has spread destabilization into Pakistan (succored by Mir Jafir and Mir Sadiq no doubt) and can contain Russian and Chinese interests. It will take A LOT to remove her from Afghanistan.



NakedLunch said:


> How many hundreds of billion of dollars has the West piss*d away in Afghanistan and what has been achieved? The Americans went into Vietnam to fight the NVA and realised they were fighting the Vietnamese people. The USA went into Afghanistan to fight the Taliban and realised that the Taliban were the Afghani people! LOL! Americans never bloody learn.


----------



## RangeMaster

And they warn Pakistan of retaliation.


----------

